# 8 by 8 loft....How to lay out???



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Im getting set to Build my first loft. I was actually given a shed for free as long as i would move it out of their yard. It is an almost perfect 8 by 8. How would you lay it out. Two sections?? Just one big one??? For this year I do not plan to race, but it is something that i would like to try my hand at one day. Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

if i was you I go for two section , always think ahead , you said that you not planing on racing this year , but most likely you will for the next. also if you planing to breed them , you could use one section for breeding the other section for rearing up the young pigeon and put a trap on there side to teach them how to trap, good luck on your project, =)


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

It really depends on how many birds you are going to keep. You can do two sections, one for breeding and one for young birds or better yet make it to 3 sections because you will need a place to separate your hens after breeding to give them some rest. 
Well, post some pics on what you come up with. Have Fun!!!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I am going to def make it two sections. That Way i can have a breeder side and a flier side. It seems like that will be an easier way to keep track of prisoners. Obviously with two sections I would divided it right down the middle. But if i were to try three sections how would you divide it??? Maybe put a sliding door Through the middle of the Breeder section that can be closed for the winter to divide the hens and cocks???


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dividing one 4x8 in half will work, but you will find that you become very limited on the amount of birds you can keep. I used to raise and fly rollers out of a similar set up expcept I made the flying section 4x4 and the hen section 4x4 and the cocks stayed in the 4x8 in the non breeding season. The problem, for you, is that a young bird team will need more room than a kit of rollers. Besides if you are like the rest of us you will keep building once you get started. Its half the fun. Best of luck, Charlie


----------

